# Miniature Basset Hounds?



## GinaB (9 January 2009)

Met a man out walking last week and he had what I thought was a young Basset Hound as it was v.small. Got chatting as Beastie was flirting with the BH and he said it was a ctually a miniature? 

Has anyone heard/seen of these before? I can't find anything on the net so I can't imagine they are recognised by the KC. In fact, he said it was a bit big for a mini and should be smaller!


----------



## k9h (9 January 2009)

Have never heard of them! Could it be a dwarf Thought there are some smaller breed of Bassets petite griffon but I thought they were wirey??

Will go for a look!


----------



## k9h (9 January 2009)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/breeds/Basset_Griffon_Vendeen_(Petit).htm


----------



## GinaB (9 January 2009)

Didn't look like that. It was smooth coated and just like a mini Basset. Very strange!


----------



## Angua2 (9 January 2009)

OMG after the whoo har with the BBC program and the KC is now trying to stop people breeding extreames we now get this.

There is no such thing as a miniature basset hound

ETA

well I suppose there is as you saw one..... OK Officially recognised by the KC


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 January 2009)

Have you looked at Basset Artésien-Normand?  With face photo  http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/bassetartesiannormand.htm  On swedish but with full body picture http://kennet.skk.se/rasinfo/rasinfo.aspx?raskod=606


from Sweden.


----------



## GinaB (9 January 2009)

Yes FL! It was just like that! Thank you


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 January 2009)

No new dwarf-breed then, as I understand it, it's actually a ancestor to the English Basset Hound. 


Glad to have been to some help, from Sweden.


----------



## k9h (9 January 2009)

Argh I see it is more like a TRUE hunting Basset hound then not the hush puppies we are use too!

http://www.albanybassets.co.uk/gallery/default.asp


----------



## sevenoceans (11 January 2009)

Thats similar descripton to my Old Basset, My mum told me he was american Basset though,  Very lean and active (especially off lead), doesn't have much flesh folds weights about 15 kgs at most. We had English Bassets too who were completely different to Freud (the "american") they were chunky, slobs (not really) lots of folds of skin. Interesting..... umm... I must find those photos of Freud and other bassets....


----------

